# shroomer's pics



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

here is a pic from the best 15 minutes of morel hunting i ever had. they were found near a dying elm. there are still one or two that grow there but nothing like the "carpet" of morels i found on one glorious day several years ago.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job MELOC! Now I know what morels are. I've been hearing about them around this forum but couldn't have told you if they were green with polka dots or purple with stripes!  

Dave


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm very jealous. Wanna trade a few for soaping supplies?


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Indeed, a great find!! I'm sure you enjoyed afew good feeds of them!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

beaglady said:


> I'm very jealous. Wanna trade a few for soaping supplies?



these were from several years ago or i would. they made some terrific meals. i stuffed a few with crab meat. i barter with mushrooms on occassion. i never dehydrate them so i am all outta morels. :shrug: that keeps me eager for the next season's hunt!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Those are great pics and big sized morels! Reminds me of my youth finding 'beer can' sized morels in N. missouri. I always found them in one area that was along a ravine hillside with mixed secondary hardwoods. 

Here is a pic of one growing in my northland habitat. They aren't as big here or usually as light coloured, but still very tasty:











I'm hoping to go out this weekend to get a few pics of what is out for shrooms now. It rained a bit yesterday, so that might help boletes and maybe some lobster mushrooms I'd expect.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

beaglady said:


> I'm very jealous. Wanna trade a few for soaping supplies?


anywhere I lived away at school, I managed to find morels in spring. Good briging material for a certain chemistry teacher that hated all the other students. To keep her in good stead with me, she fell for morels. I got an A in that class. :angel:


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

After a day or two of mushroom hunting, I seem to see them when I close my eyes at night.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

cowgirlone said:


> After a day or two of mushroom hunting, I seem to see them when I close my eyes at night.
> 
> lol, i know exactly what you mean. so do i! i actually dream about them. usually i dream about them a few weeks before the season. i once dreamed that i was walking along the road where i live and the heavy rains were washing tons of them into the drainage ditches, lol.
> 
> lol, you hunt with a 5 gallon bucket...hehehe. the only time i actually needed one was the day i found the ones in the pic i posted. i think the most i ever found, other the day i referenced above, was about 3.5 gallons. i could have found more but after six hours i got hungry...for morels! i headed home and broke out the butter and the skillet.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

MELOC said:


> lol, you hunt with a 5 gallon bucket...hehehe. the only time i actually needed one was the day i found the ones in the pic i posted. i think the most i ever found, other the day i referenced above, was about 3.5 gallons. i could have found more but after six hours i got hungry...for morels! i headed home and broke out the butter and the skillet.


I had to teach my dad to find morels. One year the 2 of us found about half a dozen large brown grocery bags full. A couple years later he found about 20 lb. on his own that he sold to the local grocery store for several dollars a pound. That was long time ago.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i normally hunt in areas where hosts of other people go. there is not very much morel territory left that has not be turned into mcmansions. one day my brother and i were driving on an old dirt road. i had just commented on some advice my dad told us. he said "keep an eye on the side of the road and you may just see some growing there". the words barely left my mouth and there were several morels all dried up. i told my brother to stop. i jumped out of the van and looked over the bank and through the briars and WOW! there was a carpet of big morels hidden from the road by the briar patch.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that dreams about them! In my dreams they are huge and everywhere I look, a ditch full would be nice!!  

We each (DH and DD) get a 5 gallon bucket and see who gets the first one, the biggest one and the most. We take a picnic lunch and make a day of it.

Here are some I dried.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I love Morels and miss hunting them. They are to delicious to sell, My grandma use to dip em in eggs and then roll them in crushed saltine crackers and fry them up.Grandpa dried a bunch on strings one good year.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

look at what my dear mother found in her flower bed...


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Wow! That's a nice one!


----------

